# help a sista out???



## Mouse (Jun 26, 2008)

soooo I've got this Snapfish account. if i send people emails asking them to sign up and they actually do, I get 20 free prints. sooo i was hoping some people would be willing to give me their email, I'll send you the stuff, and you sign up.



this would help me out tons because I'm a photo major and this shit gets expensive.



you get 20 free just for signing up as well. so sign up and get REAL prints of those pictures you've had stored on your computer all year and never printed out.

this is a limited time offer so if you could step to it, that'd be great. Remember, you have to set up an account to have this work. only takes a few seconds really. 

so, HELP!


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 26, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## nick (Jun 26, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Mouse (Jun 26, 2008)

yay! thanks. emails have been sent. just sign up! you get 20 free after you upload your first picture to the account.


----------



## nick (Jun 27, 2008)

i didn't get it. you put .com right? ha


----------



## Mouse (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah I did. I sent it again. 

so far I've got 40 free prints! yay! thanks people

oh, and if you're signing up be sure to put in a mailing address because it won't give credit otherwise. make something up if you like.


----------



## drunken marauder (Jul 8, 2008)

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## moe (Aug 13, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Mouse (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks peoples! the emails are sent. be sure to fill out the user address info (make up fake stuff if you like) otherwise it wont give me the credits.


----------



## moe (Aug 15, 2008)

shit mouse, i think i deleted this email.
would it hurt to send it again?
i thought it was one of those advertisement crap i've been getting lately.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 16, 2008)

it wont let me send it again, sorry. you got another email maybe?


----------



## dirtbag (Aug 16, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Mouse (Aug 18, 2008)

dirtbag said:


> [email protected]



sent ya one


----------



## JH282 (Aug 18, 2008)

If there's a CVS near you, you get 20 free prints from them as well. 

http://cvs.pnimedia.com/home.aspx


----------



## Mouse (Aug 18, 2008)

ooh cool. thanks for letting me kno!


----------



## dirtbag (Aug 18, 2008)

I signed up for it. Lemme know if it worked.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 19, 2008)

i got em. up to 62 now. thanks!


----------



## dirtbag (Aug 20, 2008)

There any way I can transfer my 20 free prints to you? I'm not handy with a camera so I ain't gonna need them.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 20, 2008)

i've tried to figure that out. but you cant gift them. the only way would be for you to give me the account info and i could use your account.


----------

